# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Konkursi letrar Ernest Koliqi 2004

## Diabolis

Konkursi letrar Ernest Koliqi 2004


            Redaksia e gazetës FjalA, duke filluar nga java në vijim e deri me 14 dhjetor 2004 shpall konkursin letrar mbarëkombëtar Ernest Koliqi. Ky konkurs zgjedh emrin e njërës prej figurave qëndrore të letërsisë shqipe të shekullit XX, prozatorit, poetit, përkthyesit, eseistit dhe estetit Ernest Koliqi dhe ka vlerën e një gjesti kulturor në nderim të traditës tonë më të pastër letrare, atë të viteve 30-të. Konkursi ka për qëllim nxitjen e krijimtarisë së autorëve shqiptarë pa dallim moshe, brezash e hapësirash regjionare në zhanret e prozës së shkurtër, poezisë, esesë dhe përkthimit artistik.

Krijimet më të mira do të përzgjidhen dhe do të botohen në faqet e gazetës FjalA përgjatë gjithë periudhës së konkurimit, në rubrikat speciale të kësaj gazete. Të gjitha krijimet që dërgohen duhet të jenë të pabotuara më parë dhe pranohen vetëm nëpërmjet via e-mail sipas adresës: fjala2003@yhoo.com ose me disketë në adresën:  Rruga Sulejman Delvina, Zayed Business Center, gazeta TemA, Tiranë. 

Juria e konkursit do të organizojë më 20 dhjetor 2004 ceremoninë festive të ndarjes së çmimeve në qytetin antik të Butrintit. Shpërblimi për fituesit, përveç diplomës, do të jetë dhe honorifike sipas kësaj hierarkie:



Për ciklin poetik më të mirë

Çmimi I  = 300 euro

Çmimi II  = 200 euro

Çmimi II  = 100 euro



Për tregimin më të mirë

Çmimi I = 300 euro

Çmimi II = 200 euro

Çmimi III=100 euro



Për esenë më të mirë

Çmimi I  = 300 euro

Çmimi II  = 200 euro

Çmimi III = 100 euro



Për përkthimin më të mirë

Çmimi I =  300 euro

Çmimi II = 200 euro

Çmimi III = 100 euro



Diabolis ju uron "Marçi pjesë e paçi fat!"

----------


## Diabolis

Të guxosh do të thotë të nxitësh paradokset - shkruan pak a shumë kështu nobelisti Alber Kamu tek "I Huaji."

Paradoksi do ishte nëse të paktën një forumist e postues tek Letërsia (këtu) nuk do merrte një çmim nga gjithë ata të mundshmit.

Nëse e gjykoni se mund të merrni pjesë, e gjithashtu se Diabolis si lexues mund t'ju jetë i dobishëm me mendime, vërejtje, korektime, etj kësisoji mund të më dërgoni me e-mail krijimet tuaja konkuruese, e do të merrni pa e ditur kush përgjigjen time.
Them të marr pjesë vetë në gjithçka, e nëse kjo ju lë dyshime në sinqeritetin e asaj që do t'ju shkruaj, mos më dërgoni asgjë, ashtu sikur duhet të bëni edhe nëse mendoni se nuk ja vlen tja dërgoni D D-së.

POR Ju duhet të merrni pjesë.

T.S. Eliot pyet:

A të guxoj
Gjithësinë të shqetsoj? 

Përgjigjen jepjani vetë,
mirushkrofshim dhe shëndet,
D D

----------


## Diabolis

Për konkursin letrar Ernest Koliqi 2004

Profetë dhe të Verbër

(Shtresëzimet mitologjike-kulturore në poemën Toka e Shkretë të Tomas Eliotit)

Baviola SHATRO

Studente e kursit III, Fakulteti Filologjik

            Toka e shkretë, sigurisht që nuk është një nga ato vepra që mund të lexohen pa një sfond leximi paraprirës të pasur, të tillë që të shtrihet në disa fusha, pëveç letërsisë, si: fe, qytetërim, histori etj. Për një student të vitit të tretë, përballja me Eliotin paraqet njëfarë vështirësie, që deri diku është e kuptueshme, sepse posa kemi zhvendosur nga tavolinat e punës Dikensin, Thekerejn, Tolstoin, Balzakun dhe kështu, gjithë autorët e famshëm të shekullit XIX, të cilët natyrisht që ruajnë ende aftësinë për të të mbërthyer tek realizmi i tyre, pa u shqetësuar fort për shekullin XX, që nga ana tjetër, për ne përbën një kuriozitet e shije të veçantë, por edhe një këndvështrim të ri për shumëçka. Megjithatë, tani gjendemi në vitet 20 të shekullit të kaluar, kur shkruhet një poemë ndaj së cilës më e pakta që mund të bësh, është ta lexosh disa herë me vëmendje maksimale për të mbërritur të paktën në pyetje të vlefshme rreth veprës, të cilat mund të hapin shtigje drejt kuptimevetë saj të pakuptueshme. Fakti që teksa merresh me këtë vepër të duhet të mbash pranë Biblën, libra rreth mitologjisë greke, budizmit, etj., tregon se zbërthimi i Tokës së shkretë vështirësohet edhe nga prania e një sërë shtresëzimeve mitologjike e kulturore; të mos flasim pastaj për referimet ndaj shumë veprave si: Komedia Hyjnore e Dantes, Shtrëngata e Shekspirit, Eneida e Virgjilit, Rrëfimet e Shën Agustinit, Metamorfozat e Ovidit etj., por gjithashtu të mos harrojmë se shpesh një vepre Elioti i referohet më shumë se një herë. Që këtu, vërejmë se elemente të kulturave të ndryshme gërshetohen si për të pohuar se pikërisht ky është një nga kushtet që duheshin plotësuar që Toka e shkretë të ishte ajo që  realisht është: vetvetja. Gjithë kjo larmi, e cila është një unitet në vepër, përbën nga ana tjetër një vështirësi të ndjeshme në analizën tërësore të saj, prandaj do të përqendrohemi vetëm në disa elementë të cilët mendojmë se janë më të dukshëm e madje tek disa që besojmë se kanë edhe barasvlerësit e tyre në disa nga shtresat dhe ndoshta, në mënyrë të veçantë, tek budizmi dhe tek kultura indiane në përgjithësi. Kështu do mund të sjellim një argument se vërtet shtresat mitologjike dhe kulturore në poemë nuk janë të vendosura në mënyrë paralele, duke qëndruar pranë, por të shkëputura nga njëra-tjetra, përkundrazi, ato kanë pikëtakime, të cilat ripohojnë përbashkësinë e shqetësimit kryesor të të gjitha kulturave: njeriu, dhe lidhur me të: besimi, koha, jeta, tej jeta, shpirti, tokësorja etj., por të gjitha këto vështruar përgjatë udhëtimit të tij të mundimshëm drejt vetvetes. Le t`i afrohemi për një çast pikëpamjes sipas së cilës kultura është e ndryshme e, si rezultat, e dallueshme nga qytetërimi. Shekulli i kaluar pohoi dhe njëherë se individi është bartës i kulturës, ndërsa shoqëria, bartëse e qytetërimit. Ky i fundit lidhet me qytetin, me teknikën, me shkencën apo thënë me termin ndoshta më karakterizues të shekullit XX, industrializmin. Teknologjia, kjo bashkudhëtare tekanjoze e njeriut, nuk u mjaftua me këtë status, por synoi, e ndoshta vërtet edhe ia doli mbanë, të shndërrohej nga mjet, në qëllim. Njeriu filloi ti maste aftësitë e veta thuajse vetëm me larminë dhe efektshmërinë e prodhimeve të veta industriale; për fat të keq, edhe me përmasat e konflikteve që hapi  pjella të një mendjeje të mjegulluar, të një ndërgjegjeje me status tanimë seriozisht të lëkundur e të një vetëdijeje që kishte nisur dukshëm të thërrmohej  ku ndër rezultatet më të frikshme ishin dy LUFTËRA BOTËRORE. Po në shekullin XX, mbase për të parën herë në historinë e njerëzimit, u shfaq një parim gati i paprekshëm nga çdo lloj kundërshtimi (me përjashtim të vetvetes e ndoshta, që këtu të duket se shikon një hije paradoksi): të qenit relative e gjithçkaje si e vetmja absolute. Iu nënshtruan relativizmit jo vetëm shkencat, por për tronditjen e të gjithëve edhe morali, feja e me to thuajse gjithçka brenda nesh. Tani ndoshta iu lind pyetja: Pse duhej kjo shmangie? Në fakt nuk e shohim tamam si të tillë, prandaj dhe  mendojmë se po të mos ishte mund t`i vihej re mungesa, sepse në rastin e Tokës së Shkretë, do të ndihmonte mjaft edhe qasja së jashtmi, pra të vështruarit e veprës lidhur ngushtë me kohën kur u shkrua. Poema ngjason me një profeci të trishtueshme që fatkeqësisht, në një masë të madhe, shekulli mesa duket e përmbushi. Ajo lajmëroi përtharjen, atrofizimin e njeriut në kohët moderne, të industrializimit; drejtohen pyetje të cilat bien rëndë si: Përse jetoj? (jo më: si jetoj), ç`është jeta? A ekziston ringjallja? etj. E pabesueshme ndoshta, por e vërtetë: njeriu i vetëshpallur Zot falë arritjeve të tij, vazhdon të mundohet pikërisht nga këto pyetje të vjetra sa ai vetë. Duke dyshuar tek ringjallja, ai vuri në dyshim ekzistencën e qenies së cilës i mori hua emrin, por në fuqitë e pamata të së cilës bazonte dikur pa kurrfarë dyshimi, krejt botën e tij, ekzistencën e së cilës do ta vendosë në dyshim hapur më vonë. Tani njeriu është i hutuar, i humbur, me nerva përherë të acaruara, me perspektiva të mjegullta dhe me varfëri vizionesh. Djerrina më e madhe fillon të mos jetë më përreth teje, por brenda teje. Poema bën pyetje që lidhen drejtpërdrejt me ekzistencën e njeriut (e cila natyrisht që s`mund të kufizohet tek rehatia materiale). Si të tilla, çështjet rreth jetës, vdekjes, ringjalljes, kohës përbëjnë shqetësimin e përhershëm të njeriut dhe prania e tyre përmes reflektimeve në disa kultura e bën veprën universale. Poema krijon idenë e të pakohës, i përcakton si të pashmangshme një varg pikëpyetjesh për të treguar kështu se në mijëra vjet të historisë sonë, shumë gjëra kanë ndryshuar, por njëra thuajse aspak:njeriu. Duke përqendruar vëmendjen tonë tek Upanishadat, perënditë vedike, mitet biblike mendojmë se do të kuptonim pse njeriu është mes arritjesh, por nuk është fitimtar, duke e parë këtë si një nga ato pohimet në të cilat mbërrijnë disa shtresa mitologjike kulturore të poemës, duke ndjekur dhe ecur në hapat dhe në terrenin e njëra-tjetrës ose të paktën ky është një nga pohimet që ne arrijmë të lexojmë mes rreshtave të kësaj poeme, që ndryshe nga titulli, është një tokë e begatë.

V          

Në pjesën e parë të poemës, Varrimi i të vdekurve, mund të vëmë re disa elemente që të kujtojnë Krishtërimin nga njëra anë dhe besimet e lashta indiane nga ana tjetër, ku nganjëherë është e vështirë të dallosh plotësisht se ku mbaron miti e ku nis budizmi:

            Prill 

            Verë 

            Dimër 

            Mali 

Për Krishtërimin, prilli është një muaj mjaft i rëndësishëm, për shkak të Pashkëve, vetëm se në poemë nuk dëshirohet ringjallja, kur në fakt është pikërisht kjo mrekullia me të cilën lidhen gjithë festimet. Pra, në njëfarë mënyre, ky nuk është më muaji i ringjalljes.Po qe se përqasim besimet indiane, do kuptojmë se për ta, prilli hyn tek muajt e padëshirueshëm, pasi ka mungesë të plotë të shirave për shkak të musoneve të thata. Ky fakt ka një rëndësi themelore, pasi vetëm shiu mund të mbushë lumenjtë në të cilët hidhet hiri i të vdekurve me shpresën që shtegtimi i tyre nëpër botë do të mbarojë shpejt e që për më tepër, do të mbushë lumin e shenjtë Gang, ku me një vdekje natyrale besimtari i jep fund ciklit sfilitës të ringjalljeve e do të bëhet më së fundi njësh me esencën botërore. Në të dy rastet, poema e ka paraqitur prillin si muajin që nuk do të sjellë ringjallje dhe duke larguar nga ai simbolin e tij (pra ringjalljen), i afrohet këndvështrimit indian për këtë muaj, duke nxjerrë kështu në pah një qëndrim jo fort prej të krishteri. Ka humbur kështu entuziazmi i përcjellë nga feja e krishterë dhe vërehet pezmatimi indian ndaj këtij muaji të thatë. (Të duket sikur poeti i frikësohet jo ringjalljes sipas kulturës së krishterë, d.m.th., kalimit në jetën tjetër, por ringjalljes sipas konceptit budist, që saktësisht është rimishërim. Duket sikur të thotë hapur se sduhet të presësh prehjen pas vdekjes, ngushëllim naiv ky për njerëz naivë, pasi gjithçka është një qark dhe ringjallja ose nuk ekziston hiç, ose nuk mbetet në kufijtë e shpirtit, por bëhet trupëzim dhe këtu ka një tronditje të fortë të besimit të krishterë. Më bën përshtypje fakti që qoftë edhe dy vargjet e para të poemës, mund ti vërtitësh në disa anë dhe të arrish në përfundime që të paktën në një vështrim të shpejtë, përjashtojnë njëri-tjetrin. Megjithatë, një fakt nuk ndryshon dhe ky është mosdëshirimi i ringjalljes, pavarësisht se për kulturën indiane e në veçanti për budizmin, ky është synimi i çdo njeriu ndërsa për kulturën e krishterë, është  diçka që vë seriozisht në diskutim besimin e njeriut tek Zoti.). Nëse në vargjet e prillit foljet i kemi në të tashmen, i shohim në të kryerën e thjeshtë tek vargjet ku përmenden vera dhe dimri. (Kjo kohë tregon një shkëputje të plotë të lidhjeve mes veprimit dhe çastit të ligjërimit.) Duket sikur kërkohet të krijohet sa më shumë distancë, fillimisht thjesht kohore mes prillit të tanishëm dhe stinëve të kaluara tanimë, të cilat njihen si stinë reshjesh të vazhdueshme, ku bubullimat e bekojnë tokën dhe njeriun me shira të bollshëm dhe më mesazhe fetare. Vargu është 

Vera na befi tek vinte mbi Stranberger 

Me një shtjellë shiu; .

Ja se si pranëvendosen dy koncepte themelore për besimet indiane: shiu dhe kopshti, që besojmë se nënkuptojnë të përfunduarit e rimishërimeve dhe të hyrit në Nirvanë, meditimi drejt se cilit bëhet në mjedise të shenjta e në vetmi të plotë siç janë kopshtet.

Mali 

Në Bibël, shohim se mali është vendi ku Moisiu u takua me Zotin dhe mori   urdhëresat. Ai ishte vendi i meditimeve për të (gjë që të kujton edhe profetin e Islamit, Muhamedin), por i njëjti funksion vërehet edhe tek budistët.Për ta, mali dhe lartësitë e mëdha në veçanti janë vendet ideale për të medituar rreth shpirtit dhe ciklit të rimishërimeve, që është ajo me çka njeriu duhet të paguajë papërsosmërinë e vet (një lloj tjetër meditimi që ngjason më shumë me përjetimin e harmonisë së thellë të natyrës për të mbërritur tek shpirti është kopshti të cilin do ta prekim më poshtë). Vargu:

Në male, atje e di lirinë 

merr një kuptim të veçantë për të paktën dy nga shtresat kulturore të poemës duke u lidhur me budizmin dhe me krishtërimin. Për pasojë, vargje si:

Madje as qetësi të mjaftë nuk ka në male 



as vetmi nuk gjen dot në male 

mbartin nje kuptim tronditës, që të kujton vërtet një shkretim të frikshëm dhe stërmundime të përjetëshme, shumë më tepër se 40 vjet endje të Moisiut nëpër shkretëtirë dhe 1000 vërtitje brenda rrethit të ringjalljeve tek hindusët e budistët.

Nëse do të interesoheshim edhe për lulakët, kujtesën, dëshirën, do të qëndronim tek një interpretim kryesisht budist, por duke qenë se kjo përbën një nga shtresat e veprës (si edhe kultura indiane në përgjithësi), ndaj të cilës do të kushtojmë një vëmendje më të madhe, si më e largët që është për kulturën tonë, natyrisht që do të japim një shpjegim të kumtit që përcjell në poemë. E tashmja  prill i thatë, male pa reshje dhe pa vetmi  nxit kujtimin e dimrit dhe të verës  kopshte të qeta, tempujt budistë në lartësi malore  ku njeriu është pranë nirvanës së tij  ose për krishtërimin në marrëdhënien e drejtpërdrejtë ose individuale me Zotin  kjo e tashme pra, dëshiron pak shi, për qëllimin tashmë të njohur të prehjes, por duke mbajtur mbi vete këtë dëshirë, do të ndjejë dhe peshën e saj. Ky është një interpretim që bazohet kryesisht mbi konceptin e Krishnës, pjesë e doktrines bazë të budizmit, Katër të Vërtetat Fisnike. Këtu dëshira nuk lidhet më me atë çka ofron tokësorja, por që njeriu smund ta ketë, përkundrazi, lidhet me atë çka tokësorja nuk e ofron dot më, por që është thelbësore për njeriun: për tej-kuptimin, që jep përgjigje për ato pyetjet e përhershme të njerëzimit.

Në pjesën e parë të duket se mpleksen gjysmëprofecitë e gjysmëçmenduritë e fallxhoreve me emra që të krijojnë idenë e pakohësisë e megjithatë, shtegtues në çdo kohë ashtu si edhe gjithandej nëpër poemë, janë tre elementë:

a)Tirezia

b)Graali 

c)Kopshti 

a) Tirezia 

Ky është një personazh i njohur që nga mitologjia greke. Emri i tij lidhet me profecitë mbi Tebën, me udhëtimin e Odisesë në Had, etj. Duke qenë se ai është edhe femër edhe mashkull, pra një qenie hermafrodite, fiton një domethënie të veçantë në lidhje me aluzionet e shumta që ka poema rreth jetës seksuale (e që këtu, besojmë edhe me pamjen e re të familjes), megjithatë, ajo që e bën Tirezian të konsiderohet epiqendër e poemës, është fakti që ai, me dy gjini siç është, në mes dy mënyrash e natyrash të ndryshme të të qenit, është simbol i asaj ç`ka mbetur nga ndërgjegja e njeriut; endet gjithandej si shpirtrat në purgator, pa i shkuar asgjëje deri në fund, në një udhëkryq që këmbëngul të jetë realiteti i saj i vetëm e i pashmangshëm. Është e vështirë të gjesh një barasvlerës të Tirezias në kulturën indiane. Pjesërisht e ngjashme është figura e Parvatit, perëndeshës së epikës pas-vedike, e shoqja e perëndisë Shiva; ajo shfaqet si zot-luftëtar me emrin Durga dhe si perëndesha që gëlltit kohën dhe përhap vdekje, Khali. Megjithatë, ajo çka përfaqëson në poemë Tirezia, komunikon në traditën indiane më shumë me një koncept të Upanishadave, me Samsarën: duke u ringjallur vazhdimisht në trupin e gjallesave të gjithëfarshme, njeriu kupton në ç`masë ka sakrifikuar dhe ka pastruar qenien e vet nga ndikimet e Maya-s (bota materiale, që për ta nuk është tjetër veçse iluzion), sepse nuk është njëlloj të kesh rilindur në klasën e sundimtarëve (kashtijas) dhe në atë të shërbyesve (sudras), aq më keq nëse ke rilindur bimë ose kafshë. Vetë Samsara nënkupton të mbeturit pezull mes dy botëve: Maya-s dhe Nirvanës, në një ekzistencë te paqetë, të papolotë e ky është Tirezia në variantin indian, budist.

Por fakti që Elioti ka vendosur si epiqendër të poemës se tij (të paktën ne kështu e shohim) një njeri me dy gjini, profet dhe të verbër është një mënyrë  për të kuptuar se si shihet prej tij e ardhmja; besoj se ai pak interesohet për të ardhmen, derisa e sheh me sytë e një të verbri. Ai sheh një Tokë të Shkretë dhe e sheh sot; kjo është shprehësemjaftueshëm. Po nesër? Ndoshta ajo që e ndjek këtë pyetje, është një pyetje tjetër: cila nesër/ia vlen të flasësh për nesër? Parë në këtë këndvështrimin tjetër, është e vështirë të shprehësh me një fjalë se kujt i korrespondon Tirezia në mitet apo kulturën indiane, sepse ata nuk mendojnë për të ardhmen në kuptimin apo me qëllimin me të cilin ne evropianët e bëjmë këtë. Për një budist (apo hindu) e ardhmja është një ideal, një synim, është qëllimi më i lartë i ekzistencës mbi tokë, është pra Nirvana (bashkimi me Brahmën) dhe ky synim shuan çdo llogaritje apo edhe koncept matës mbi kohën, e cila në rastin më të mirë, identifikohet me tërësinë e rimishërimeve deri në mbërritjen tek jeta e vërtetë. Megjithatë, nëse pranojmë se në të dy rastet sidomos tek i pari, nuk flitet thjesht për kohën si objektive, por për duratën, atëherë ndoshta edhe me çudi do të vërejmë se si dy kultura të ndryshme, sado të largëta në pamje të parë, në të vërtetë, arrijnë të komunikojnë mes tyre.

b) Graali 

Për krishtërimin ky është njëherazi entitet material dhe shpirtëror. Të gjesh Graalin, do të thotë të fitosh aftësinë për të deshifruar një gjuhë jo më tokësore por hyjnore. Kur i referohemi Graalit dhe kërkimit të tij nënkuptojmë një provë besimi dhe pas alegorisë, fshihet kërkimi i vet Zotit (Elioti duket sikur i shmanget me sa të mundet fjalës Zot aq sa edhe kur atmosfera e errësuar dhe gati apokaliptike, arrin kulmin e efektit të vet, ai arrin të mos thërrasë: o Zot  ku je?!), pra nuk duhet të shohim vetëm atë që shënon fjala, por edhe atë që nënkupton ajo dhe kjo është e kuptueshme, pasi ky është një nga simbolet kryesore të poemës. Kërkimi i Graalit nuk mbaron kurrë, nis me prillin e krishterë dhe shkon deri tutje në lindje duke u zhvendosur kështu edhe në kohë dhe në hapësirë për të treguar një mall gati gjithëbotëror për diçka mungesa e së cilës krijon boshllëk brenda qenies njerëzore. Një ekuivalent i Graalit në kulturën indiane, është Brahma  esenca që depërton dhe bën universin. Në Tokën e shkretë, gjithandej ndihet fryma e kërkimit të kupës së shenjtë që, përkthyer në terma të besimit indian, do të thotë: vërtitja brenda ciklit të rimishërimeve është në fakt një kërkim i vazhdueshëm i Brahmës. Kuptohet që për kulturën indiane, nuk flasim për një entitet material, por vetëm shpirtëror, sepse Brahma është ashtu si edhe Atmani  jokonkret dhe i papërkufizueshëm, është thelbi që përhapet kudo dhe uni i çdo sendi. Kjo është ajo ku mbërrin me kërkimin e vet të Graalit Elioti, kërkim që e solli deri në traditat e lashta dhe besimet disa mijëravjeçare të indianëve (kështu zgjidhim dhe çështjen e fjalës Zot që në një farë mënyre, bluhet në gjithë poemën dhe nuk del askund përveçse e fshehur). 

c) Kopshti  

Është një nga imazhet e para që të krijohen në mendje kur lexon Tokën e shkretë. E shohim me një emër konkret, madje që në hyrje të poemës, por edhe më tej, teksa rindërtohet nga bashkimi i copëzave të vogla të shpërndara  gjithandej nëpër poemë, si: pemët, uji, gjethet, drita, zogjtë, bari, etj.Për traditën e krishterë, kopshti ka një domethënie mjaft të veçantë, sepse parajsa mbi tokë kishte emrin Eden dhe ishte një kopsht; dy njerëzit e parë që u krijuan sipas shëmbëlltyrës së Zotit, jetuan pikërisht aty, por Edeni është edhe simbol i miturisë, i pafajësisë njerëzore, prandaj dhe ikja që aty është një largim, një dalje nga fëmijëria jonë, nisje në rrugën e maturimit; në antitezë të plotë me kopshtin, një nga elementët qendrorë të saj, poema mban titullin shkretëtinor  Toka e vdekur.Edhe në mitet egjiptiane, azteke, mesopotame, greke, kopshti është simbol paqeje dhe shpërblimi pasi është banesë e zotave, shenjë e drejtpërdrejtë e dorës së tyre krijuese, dhurata për shpirtrat e lehtësuar nga mëkati. Për budistët, meditimi, ky kusht i domosdoshëm për lartësimin, pastërtinë e shpirtit, realizohet në male  prandaj edhe tempujt budistë i gjejmë sidomos aty  dhe nëpër kopshte, ku bimësia është e paprekur, pasi kështu njeriu gjendet më pranë esencës hyjnore dhe më larg Maya-s.Vetë Buda ka qëndruar për 49 ditë rresht nën hijen e një peme (nën drurin Bo, një lloj fiku),  ku falë meditimit të thellë, arriti të zbulonte sekretin e jetës e të vdekjes, të cilin e shprehu në qytetin e shenjtë të Banaresit, përmes njërit prej fjalimeve më të bukura në botë, të njohur si Ligji Botëror i Dhamit.

V         

Një nga elementet që e  bëjnë më të dukshme njërën prej shtresave kulturore të poemës e konkretisht atë indiane, me të cilën po merremi në mënyrë të veçantë, është bubullima. Ajo është për indianët shumë më tepër se një fenomen natyror dhe kjo jo vetëm se lajmëron shiun që është një bekim i dyfishtë për ta, por edhe sepse është simbol i perëndisë më të njohur në Rig-Veda, Indrës ose Zotit-Luftëtar, vrasësit të musoneve të thata që pengojnë shiun (vërejmë sërish  rëndësinë që ka patur gjithmonë uji që nga mitet deri tek filozofia, që u vendos në themelet e besimeve më të mëdha indiane, pasi zhdukja e pengesave të shiut  është edhe fuqia kryesore që indianët i atribuonin perëndisë së tyre kryesore). Megjithatë, ajo që mbetet kryesore për tu përmendur lidhur me bubullimën, është se ajo ka edhe një kumt fetar:

DA, DA, DA 

Vetëkontrollohu, dhuro, mëshiro.

Por nga vargjet :

..jehona 

bubullimash pranverore maleve të largëta

(pranvera, dihet që është stinë pa shira në Indi )

....veç gjëmime shterpë pa shira 

kuptojmë se mesazhin e bubullimës nuk e dëgjon më askush dhe ajo bëhet kështu lajmëruesja e një qytetërimi në rënie ose të paktën, që nuk është më në ngjitjen e vet.

Le të qëndrojmë pak tek vargjet e para  të pjesës së pestë të poemës:

pas kuqëlimit të pishtarit mbi djersë fytyrash 

pas ngricës së heshtjes ndër kopshtije.

Kuqëlimi i pishtarëve të sjell ndër mend më së pari mëkatin e epshit  për të cilin aluzionet e qarta në poemë nuk mungojnë  i cili luftohet në traditën e krishterë me asketizëm e në atë budiste me anën e predikimit të zjarrit. Që nga ky varg e më poshtë, kuptojmë se ky predikim nuk e shmang më kuqëlimin e pishtarëve.

Heshtja ndër kopshtije është veç zhdukja e meditimit dhe e kërkimit të të vërtetave të mëdha të njeriut. Largimi nga vetvetja, nga nevoja për realizimin e brendshëm, i shndërroi tempujt e meditimit në vende ku mbretëron jo-zhurma (pra sbëhet fjalë për heshtjen apo qetësinë), e cila është sinonim i asgjësë. Kjo ide shtjellohet edhe më tej në vargjet:

Rruga përpëlitet mes malesh 

Që janë male shkëmborë pa ujë 



madje as qetësi të mjaftë nuk ka në male 

as vetmi nuk gjen dot në male.

Imazhi i botës që na shfaqet është i dhimbshëm madje i frikshëm; si një qenie në çastet e fundit të jetës, ajo është e tharë, e largët, një masë pluhuri e trupëzuar që tani ka nisur të shkërmoqet, duke iu kthyer kështu zanafillës së vet .Edhe vetëm vargu:

Veç gjëmime shterpë pa shira 

do të mjaftonte për të thënë se tanimë tragjedia ka nisur:njeriu u dënua me tokësoren (për krishtërimin = ferr), me ringjalljet e vazhdueshme (për budizmin do të thotë: sfilitjet e Samsarës) dhe e gjitha kjo çon në dhimbje dhe përgjërime të atilla që të kujtojnë skenat biblike për plagët e Egjiptit në 7 vite zie: gurë, rërë, shkëmbinj dhe në rastin më të mirë, bar i tharë, kujtim i trishtueshëm i begatisë. Megjithatë, pamja më frikësuese,fantazia më apokaliptike nis që me vargun:

Një grua flokët sterrë fort i nduku

Bëhet më therës me vargun onomatopeik të këngës së gjelit që kërkon me këmbëngulje shiun që sra kurrë dhe arrin kulmin në një varg që për  traditën indiane do ishte  pa dyshim i kobshëm:

Gangu  qe tharë 

Dihet se Gangu është lumë i shenjtë në Indi .Të vdesësh në mënyrë natyrale aty është dëshira e çdo besimtari, sepse në mënyrë të menjëhershme i jep fund  qarkut të ringjalljeve, endjes së mallkuar në mijëra trupa. Të thahet Gangu është për indianët njëlloj si ti thuash njeriut: Ti jo vetëm që ke lindur për të vuajtur, por edhe vekja jote është nisja e një vuajtjeje tjetër dhe kjo ...përgjithnjë.

Ndërsa në dy vargjet e fundit të poemës, shohim një mesazh fetar të ndjekur nga një tjetër, që është filozofik:

Datta. Dayadhvam.Damyata.

Shantih shantih shantih. 

Vargu i fundit do të thotë: Paqja përtej kuptimit. Një mbyllje me një mesazh të tillë dhe në gjuhën e Vedave, doemos që kërkon vëmendje.

Të kuptuarit na çon deri tek respektimi i Dharmës dhe i Karmës, deri tek idealja tokësore, por supremja është Nirvana e aty nuk të çon dot kuptimi pasi paqja absolute qëndron përtej tij dhe është e pakapshme prej tij.Këtu të vjen ndërmend Dantja, që deri në dyert e Parajsës u shoqërua nga Virgjili dhe brenda Parajsës nga Beatriçja e po ashtu, të kujton shkrimet e shenjta, ku thuhet se për mendjen njerëzore parajsa është e pakapshme.Paqja arrihet duke nisur nga ndërgjegja për tek supremja, shpirti, i cili vetëm do të lehtësohet për aq kohë sa do të heqë dorë nga dëshirat tokësore që janë burim vuajtjeje dhe prishje ekuilibri. Njeriu duhet të shuajë etjen me asgjë, derisa Atmani (shpirti individual) të bëhet Anatman.

Por le të rikthehemi për një çast sërish tek Bibla. Do të shtonim se mbështetja e dukshme tek ajo vihet re që në pjesën e parë me një varg që të kujton predikimet e Ezekielit rreth mbërritjes së Mesisë, fjala e të cilit për fat të keq nuk do të dëgjohet nga njerëzit. Duket se historia do të provojë se thellë-thellë ajo është një rikthim i vazhdueshëm në një pikë dhe gjërat do të përsëriten:

 . Bir Njeriu  

ti smund dot të flasësh ..

pra do të ketë sërish turma që nuk do  besojnë. 

Pak më poshtë shohim këtë varg :

Unë do tju kall datën në një grusht pluhur.

Ky duket si një kërcënim hyjnish për të të kthyer në zanafillë; dimë se Zoti i tha *njeriut se nga pluhuri erdhi e në pluhur do të shkojë dhe me sa duket, këtu jemi në pjesën e dytë të fjalisë së Zotit, që të freskon kujtesën me destinacionin e fundit, i cili ka qenë përherë tmerrues për njeriun, tek një grusht pluhur që era e vërvit gjithandej, duke mos i dhënë kurrë paqe. Dhe kështu bota do të jetë vetëm një vend që mban pluhur, një shkretëtirë, një tokë e vdekur.

Një tjetër mbështetje tek Bibla vihet re në vargjet e para të këngës së tretë (titulli i së cilës në fakt lidhet me traditën budiste, por që të kujton gjithashtu edhe rrëfimet e Agustinit tek vargu: O Zoti im rripma lëkurën.)

E sidomos tek ky varg :

Buzë ujrave të Lemanit rashë në gjunjë e qava.

Këtu kujtohemi lehtë për vajet në psalmin 137 në Dhjatës së Vjetër, ku hebrenjtë vajtojnë robërimin e famshëm nën Babilioninë (586-538) e mbretit Nabukodonosor, i cili i shkëputi me forcë nga Palestina, ku u rikthyen vetëm një vit pas rënies së Babilonisë (539) nga Kiri i Madh:

Atje pranë lumenjve të Babilonisë rrinim ulur dhe  qanim duke kujtuar Sionin .  

Duke parë gjithë këto referime, natyrisht jo vetëm nga Bibla, kupton se vërtet që ashtu siç ekzistenca e njeriut është një rikthim i pashmangshëm i tij tek vetvetja, ashtu siç historia përsërit e si rezultat, studion vetveten shtrirë në shumë epoka, po ashtu edhe letërsia nuk është gjë tjetër veçse një ngritje mbi traditat paraardhëse gjë që kuptohet lehtë edhe nga mbështetja tek Shekspiri, Dantja dhe mjaft autorë të tjerë të shquar të letërsisë botërore. Ashtu si kudo edhe këtu ka një teoremë: nuk mund të nisesh nga asgjëja dhe të ndërtosh një kryevepër. Vetëm duke ecur dhe duke përfshirë atë që ka ekzistuar që më parë mund të mbërrish në sinteza e mesazhe gjithëkohorë, ndoshta për të ripohuar atë që thamë që në fillim se në disa mijëra vjet qytetërim, njeriu pak ka ndryshuar e po kështu, shqetësimet, ndjesitë dhe vështrimi i tij në horizontet që i janë shaqur para syve. 

V        

Gjithë Toka e shkretë është një enigmë  më vete, e ngritur rreth enigmave të përhershme të njerëzimit, të cilat i gjejmë që nga krishtërimi, tepër i prekshëm ky për evropianët, e deri tek kultura 4500 vjeçare indiane e në veçanti budizmi. Aty ku mbaron njëra nis tjetra dhe e kundërta, aq sa në mjaft raste takohen duke vërejtur me kujdes tek njëra-tjetra mjaft tipare të ngjashme që provojnë komunikimin e mahnitshëm mes tyre. Vetë poema të imponon ti shohësh kështu, të pranëvëna shtresat e saj mitologjike dhe kulturore, sepse secila në mënyrën e vet mbërrin tek po ajo pikë, tek ajo çka kishte përballë njeriu i shekulit XX në veçanti e në përgjithësi, njeriu i çdo kohe. Ideja ishte të paraqiteshin disa elementë që bashkojnë tradita të ndryshme, duke u përqendruar pak më shumë tek budizmi dhe në njëfarë mënyre, s`ishte aq e vështirë, pasi poema nuk të lejon ti largosh këto shtresa nga njëra-tjetra. Hiqen lehtë paralelet mes Graalit dhe Brahmës, ashtu siç vihen re lehtë ngjashmëritë në konceptet për paqen absolute dhe lartësimin e shpirtit, ndërkohë që të gjitha së bashku ravijëzojnë tiparet e një bote që frymëzonte dhimbje. Natyra e pyetjeve që rinënvizon poema është e tillë që e shtyn Eliotin të udhëtojë drejt lindjes për të gjetur diçka të ndryshme, përtej krishtërimit. Në përfundim të veprës, personalisht kam ende në mendje atë kopshtin e fillimit të poemës, veçse me të paktën një ndryshim: sipër i qëndron si shpata e Damokleut  shkatërrimi, përmbysja apokaliptike, që i është kanosur njeriut qëkurse la Edenin e që shfaqet diku në trajtën e rrënimit nga Zeusi, diku si Samsara e përjetshme dhe thatësira e frikshme e diku tjetër si Graali, por gjithnjë e më i pakapshëm. Kjo është një nga ato vepra ku më shumë se në mjaft të tjera  edhe pse mund të japësh një sërë përfundimesh, e ke të pamundur të vendosësh pikë aq më tepër nëse punimi është, ashtu si edhe ky i mësipërmi, thjesht një vështrim i shpejtë nëpër shtresëzimet mitologjike e kulturore të poemës. Prandaj, edhe në fund të kësaj fjalie të mbrame, mos u përpiqni të gjeni pikën.



Baviola SHATRO

Maj 2004

----------


## Fiori

E lexova studimin, ne pergjithesi me pelqeu, por... Per mendimin tim ishte pak e kufizuar. Ne kuptimin qe jep me shume "histori (like)" ose fakte te cilat egzistojne dhe qe njihen dhe shume pak "kendveshtrimin e saj" _(sikur ngecet pasi jep faktet per dicka, dhe kalon direkt tek nje tjeter fakt)_. 

Ka fjali si : _Duke dyshuar tek ringjallja, ai vuri në dyshim ekzistencën e qenies së cilës i mori hua emrin, por në fuqitë e pamata të së cilës bazonte dikur pa kurrfarë dyshimi, krejt botën e tij, ekzistencën e së cilës do ta vendosë në dyshim hapur më vonë._- ku eshte pak e veshtire te ndjekesh te cilat e te cilave dhe te duket sikur eshte duke ngaterruar fjalet ne goje.

Ose te tjera si: _Ja se si pranëvendosen dy koncepte themelore për besimet indiane: shiu dhe kopshti, që besojmë se nënkuptojnë të përfunduarit e rimishërimeve dhe të hyrit në Nirvanë, meditimi drejt se cilit bëhet në mjedise të shenjta e në vetmi të plotë siç janë kopshtet._ - ku per mendimin tim ne tre rreshta fjale ka thene pak a shume asgje te re, asgje me peshe. Me pak fjale mund ta kishte lene pa permendur fare dhe do ishte ne te njejten varke. 

Gjithsesi ishte kenaqsi te lexoja gershetimin e veprave te permendura. Gjithashtu me pelqeu gjuha e perdorur, e qarte dhe e pasur _(ne pergjithesi)_. Kisha kohe pa lexuar shkrime te gjata te cilat i bejne pak a shume drejtesi, gjuhes shqipe. 

_Shekulli i kaluar pohoi dhe njëherë se individi është bartës i kulturës, ndërsa shoqëria, bartëse e qytetërimit._-Me pelqeu dhe zhvillimi (i kesaj fjalie) ne fjalite ne vazhdim.


Ky eshte thjesht mendimi im (jo studente letersie, po studente qe shkruan te pakten tre studime ne jave)



p.s. Ne origjinal The Waste Land, nje analize mbi "The Waste Land" nga nje student (ne anglisht), dhe nje analize mbi krijimtarine e Eliot ne pergjithesi.

----------


## kalemi

*Rroftë Ernest Koliqi !*

_nga Albri Brahusha_

Në botën shqiptare të kulturës, ndodhin përditë gjana të habitshme, ku nuk dihet kur duhet me fillue me pasë turp e kur me të ardhë marre. Hajt se kur shumica e atyne që i bajnë gafat janë njerëz që nuk marrin vesht prej kësaj pune, por kur sheh se edhe njerëz me shkollë, me kulturë, nxitun prej sdiseçahit, me ia këputë katundit tanë ditën e lume, unë këtë nuk mundem me e marrë vesht. 
Javët e fundit njena prej shtojcave të kulturës, hap nji konkurs, me emnin e të shquemit Ernest Koliqi, për disa gjini njiherësh. Me thanë të drejtën konkursi e kishte pak ambicjen ma të madhe se shpërblimin, po hajt nejse. Mu ba qejfi. Kur mbas do kohe, ndrron emni i konkursit; a keni mujtë me pa! Me arsyetimin se pjesmarrësit në konkurs na paskan pasë pretendimin se punët e tyne ishin ma të arrime se ato të Ernest Koliqit. Shumë mirë, nëse ndodh kështu atëherë të mos bahet konkursi, ose ata që e ndijnë vedin ma mjeshtra se Koliqi (unë vetë nuk njof ndonji) të mos marrin pjesë. Por jo ti hiqet emni konkursit. Marre Agron Tufa, marre për ne të tanë. Unë e di fort mirë se ti e vlerëson Koliqin, porse tash e ke fye aq sa kurrkush. E meqi ai nuk mundet me tu gjegjë, po të gjegjem unë, e mos kujto se të lejohet me ba çka të duesh me emnat e shquem, ashtu si ai që ta ka frymëzue një veprim të tillë. Ose hija e tij, të cilin tash e mbrapa do ta thërras me emnin zoti *Ik*. 
Asht hija e zotit *Ik* e cila vazhdon me vjellë vnerë kundër Koliqit, (e të tjerëve që ai i konsideron reaksionarë, fjalë e cila nuk e di pse nuk më duket ma fyemje, se më kujton të kundërten e aksionit), e në përgjithësi kundër letërsisë shqipe që i frymëzon këto gafa. Sepse zoti *Ik* siç e ka shprehë disa herë na asht i vetmi shkrimtar i madh shqiptar, dhe nuk mundet me ia kalue askush. Tanë të tjerët para tij gjatë e mbas tij nuk kanë me mujtë as me iu afrue madhështisë dhe paprekshmërisë së veprës së tij. Zoti *Ik* së fundi në një nga takimet e tija në Europë i pyetun a ka letërsi shqipe, thotë se nuk ka. Zoti *Ik*, po shkon... . Qe si shprehet ai për Koliqin dhe Fishtën mes të tjerash. 

_Zoti Ik për Koliqin, Ardhja e Migjenit në letërsinë Shqipe. 

Ndër shkrimtarët reaksionarë veriorë, Ernest Koliqi, i drejtimit proevropian (d.m.th. proitalian), ishte shembulli tipIk se si një talent mund të vritej nga përqafimi i ideve fashiste. Zgjedhja e gabuar e kampit politIk, që e çoi dalëngadalë nga simpatia e parë për fashizmin në postin e ministrit qeverisë kolaboracioniste, ishte fatale për të. 
Ndërsa Koliqi botonte novelat e tij plot personazhe moderne, të rinj që ktheheshin nga studimet jashtë shtetit, që filozofonin nëpër kafenetë e Shkodrës se si mund të modernizohej ky vend pa fyer sentimentet e të vjetërve (Migjeni do të nervozohej e do të shfrynte veçanërisht kundër këtij predIkimi) 
 ndryshe nga Fishta, Ernest Koliqi arriti ta shihte me sy dramën e vet si ndjekës i fashistëve. Pas kapitullimit të tyre ai Iku bashkë me ta në Itali ku vazhdoi të shkruajë duke i shtuar veprës së tij një epilog të trishtueshëm, në një nga veprat e tij, dramën Rrënjët lëvizin, botuar në Romë më 1967, veprimi i së cilës ndodhtë në të ardhmen dIku në mes të viteve 70, ai parashIkonte përmbysjen e rendit komunist në Shqipëri, rihapjen e kishave dhe rIkthimin atje të vajzës së tij si turiste, fill pas vdekjes së të atit dhe pIkërisht ditën kur kambanat e kishve, pas heshtjes tepër të gjatë, po gjëmonin përsëri në Shkodër. Nga dy parashIkimet u krye vetëm njëri, vdekja e tij, që ndodhi vërtetë në vitet shtatëdhjetë._  

*(Shkruar mes viteve 1988-1989, botuar nga8 Nëntori më 1991).*  

_Zoti Ik për Fishtën, Ardhja e Migjenit në Letërsinë shqipe. 

Në të vërtetë, me gjithë mosqasjen e ftohtësinë që treguan për shkrimtarët e shquar shqiptarë, veprës së Fishtës, sidomos Lahutës së malësisëiu ngrit një kult e iu bë një reklamë e tillë, sa që rezIkonte ta kthente atë në një gur varri që mund ti merrte frymën gjithë letërsisë shqipe. Dukuri jo fort të shpeshta, vepra të tilla qëllon që shfaqen në letërsi të ndryshme, tamam si sëmundje që duhen kapërcyer. Për fat të mirë, letërsia shqipe për shkaqe e rrathana jashtëletrare (çlirimi i vendit nga fashizmi, përmbysja shoqërore etj.) u çlirua më shpejt se çpritej nga ky kequptim. 
Gjergj Fishta vdiq në vitin 1940, kur vendi ishte në kulmin e zisë dhe robërisë, kurse ai vetë në majën e një lavdie, përndritja e së cilës ngjante ogurzezë në sfondin mortor fashist. Varrimi i tij i organizuar me madhështi, nga kleri katolIk vendas dhe nga VatIkani i Romës, ishte njëkohësisht varrimi i një epoke në letërsisnë shqipe._  

*(Shkruar mes viteve 1988-1989, botuar nga8 Nëntori më 1991).*  


Në të dy rastet zoti *Ik* merret me vdekjen e këtyne burrave të shquem të Shqipnisë, ai gjithnji kënaqet kur hapen varre, gëzohet kur d*Ik*ush i randësishëm vdes, a thue se për vedi asht i përjetshëm; do të ketë ndonji lidhje, zoti *Ik* duket s*Ik*ur ka marrë rolin e varrmihësit të letërsisë shqipe. Pa p*Ik*ën e marres ai rren ditën për diell, duke e quejtë Koliqin kolaboracionist, kur Koliqi sakrif*Ik*oi të bahej Ministër Arsimi, që edukata të mos binte në duert e ndonji injoranti. Nuk besoj te kete pasë ndonji ministër arsimi ma të mirë se Koliqi këto gjashtëdhjetë vjetët e fundit zoti *Ik*, apo harrova ke kenë ti, në detyrën e Nënkryetarit të Frontit Demokrat*Ik*, organizata ku populli spiunonte popullin. Ti zoti *Ik* ke guxim me akuzue Koliqin për bashkpuntor të fashizmit, kur ti ke bashkpunue me d*Ik*taturën për hatër të fëmijëve, ke ba vepra të dobëta, ke dashtë me ra në burg por sta kanë lejue këtë luks, ke dashtë me vra vedin por edhe këtë nuk e ke ba se nuk ke kurajë, thjesht ke gjallue e pse, për fëmijët, atëherë nuk e kuptoj pse nuk vazhdon e jeton për fëmijët tuej, po për me ia marrë frymën letërsisë shqipe, asaj të vjeter e të re. Pse i akuzove për së vdekuni të gjithë ata që të rrez*Ik*ojnë, se kanë vepër po aq sa ti, dhe çove në piedestal shkrimtarë që kishin pak vepër, ishin jashtë Shqipnie apo që ishin të veçuem nga d*Ik*tatura, ndryshe nga ti që flije përnatë me të. 
Dhe nuk të mjafton kjo por vazhdon e frymëzon me frymë të keqe, e për qëllime të këqija, se ti kur ke mashën ske pse me djegë duert, zoti *Ik*. Ti ke hallin tjetër, e di. Zoti *Ik*, ti mendon si faraon por ke nji problem, nuk ke aq skllevër sa me ta ndërtue Piramidën, arkitekt jo e jo, dhe kjo asht tragj*Ik*e. Sepse ti nuk do ta kishe dashtë varrin si të gjithë nën dhe, por si faraon, si personazhi i veprës tande, mbi dhe. Sepse ti je i vetëm. I kërkon shokët por trishtohesh se ata nuk kanë ardhë, ata nuk të gjenden, kështu je detyruar të jesh vetëm. Është e lehtë të ndihesh gjigand para karkalecave zoti *Ik*. Koha e karkalecave *Ik*u. Po siç thotë Ervin Hatibi, ti je kallare. Kallare e grisur. Letërsia jote është atje dhe do kemi kohë të merremi me të ma vonë. Ti mbart me vete zoti *Ik* te gjitha komplekset e personazheve të tua, nga autor i veprës, dalëngadalë po kthehesh në një personazh të randomtë të saj. 
Kur ti zoti *Ik*, *Ik*e, (atëherë mbasi kishe akuzue ata që *Ik*ën para teje, si jashtëqitjen e kombit sepse vetëm kështu do mundeshe me *Ik*ë rehat) na kujtuem se ti *Ik*e, se kishe ndërmend nji Shqipni tre, por ti *Ik*e për arsye tjetër, me mshehë gjurmët në Paris, a ndoshta me mujtë me rrejtë ndonji komision në Suedi. Por dështove zoti *Ik*, jo për gja po ti maspari ke *Ik*ë nga vetja, ky asht problemi jot, e je kthye ketu ndër ne, si hija për të marrë atë çka të mbetet. Ta qaj hallin, duhet të jetë shumë e vështirë me jetue në këtë farë feje. Gjynah se ti ke pasë talent. 
Ernest Koliqin apo burra (a gra) të tjerë të shquem që kanë vdekë, ti zoti *Ik*, apo ndokush tjetër, bani mirë mos me i marrë nëpër kambë, se tash ju merren kambët. Unë kam me kenë gjithmonë në roje. Kaq sot për sot. Ka edhe ma. Dosje, dokumenta, sekrete, që po deshtët mund tju kujtojmë se kanë firmën tuej. 
*Rroftë, Ernest Koliqi!*

----------


## Diabolis

Fjala shpall 12 fituesit e parë


A. Mile
Janë shpallur dje, 12 fituesit e konkursit Fjala në poezi, tregim, esse dhe përkthim 
artistik. I shpallur në maj 2004 nga gazeta letrare Fjala, në të morën pjesë 155 konkurrentë, mes të cilëve shquheshin emra krijuesish me emër, por edhe shumë të panjohur. Juria e përbërë nga 5 anëtarë, Edmond Tupja, Gentian Çoçoli, Ervin Hatibi, Dhurata Shehri dhe Sazana Çapriqi nga Prishtina, në mënyrë individuale, kanë votuar dhe kanë përzgjedhur nga tre fitues për çdo zhanër. Kështu, për poezinë më të mirë, mes 79 pjesëmarrësve, çmimin e parë e ka marrë Florian Hida, me banim në Kanada, çmimin e dytë, Norel Zaimi, ndërsa të tretin Petrit Nika. Çmimin e parë për essenë më të mirë e ka marrë prof.Artan Fuga me essenë Plaku dhe deti, për të vijuar me çmimin e dytë akorduar Rigels Halilit dhe të tretin Lindita Arapi me essenë Letër e padërguar prindërve të mi. Mes 50 konkurrentëve, çmimin e parë për tregimin më të mirë e ka marrë Mimoza Hysa me tregimin Ne ishim dhe sishim katër, çmimin e dytë, Lazër Stani, dhe të tretin Alban Bala. Përkthimi më i mirë është konsideruar ai i Parid Teferiçit me banim në Itali, i ndjekur nga Edlira Keta e Alban Bobrati. Sipas anëtarëve të jurisë, votimi nuk ka qenë i lehtë, pasi ka pasur konkurrencë të fortë, sidomos në tregim, ku vlen të pemenden edhe emrat e njohur të letërsisë, si Arian Leka apo Ylljet Aliçkaj. Sipas kryeredaktorit të gazetës Fjala, Agron Tufa, synimi i këtij konkursi, i cili shënoi edicionin e tij të parë, është të tregojë se në Shqipëri nuk ekziston një atmosferë e vdekur letrare, por që ka njerëz që krijojnë e që janë të lidhur me letërsinë dhe zhvillimet e saj më të fundit. Të njëjtin mendim ka shprehur edhe fituesi i vendit të tretë për tregimin më të mirë, Alban Bala, sipas të cilit, konkurse të këtij lloji shërbejnë për të krijuar një klimë të shëndetshme artistike, nxjerrin vlera dhe ndikojnë në përmirësimin e tregut të çuditshëm të letërsisë në vendin tonë. Për fituesen e çmimit të parë për tregimin Ne ishim dhe sishim katër, Mimoza Hysa, ky çmim ishte krejt i papritur. E kam mësuar lajmin vetëm një orë më parë. Nuk ishte konkursi i parë që marr pjesë, madje as çmimi i parë, megjithatë këtë herë kam mbetur e befasuar, - është shprehur ajo. 
Fituesit kanë marrë edhe nga një shpërblim, i cili është financuar nga Bashkia e Tiranës, Pro Helvetia, etj. Të gjitha veprat konkurruese janë botuar në gazetën Fjala, prej majit të vitit të kaluar, ndërsa veprat fituese do të përfshihen në një antologji letrare, që do të jetë edhe dëshmi e kësaj pune, por edhe i vijimësisë së saj.

----------


## Fiori

*Ad extremum spiritum!*
_Petrit Nika_

Por do ta them me shkoqur se kush jam,
te mos lehe pas meje fariseu
dhe ta shqyrtojne mire kartelen time
psikanalisti,
dijetari,
dedektivi.
Jam hije
qe banoj ne hije
dhe ushtar qe luftoj kunder hijes.

***
Ndersa gjaku im per flijim eshte paracaktuar.

Leon Filipe


Nje dite prej keso ditesh pata rastin me pa jo pa njeefare pezmatimi sesi ti kishe vendosur per tu shkuar puneve se prapthi ad extremum* ne ate fare epistole, ku gjithe ato fraza te unit m'i kishe ex memoria**. Kurrkush s'ta ka fajin nese tregohesh i pazoti me e kaperthye unin tend, te cilin cinizmi ta teptisi medet neper rrugina te padenja per nje krijues e neper kthina terri ku harbojne shpendra e hithra perposh te cilave levrijne gjarperinj, me unin e atij krijuesi qe ndjek pagabueshmerisht rrugen fluturore te mendimit drejt per ne ostia domus***, duke rrugetuar neper udhen Eminentia****, plot drite mendimi, shmanng lakadredhive tokesore e zilepsjeve, te cilat nga inati qe u kane lartesive provokuese s'dine gje tjeter vecse t'i gjuajn me hobe peshtymash te helmatisuna pajadà. Kurresesi nuk e prisja ate fare ngrehine kuterbuese, qe e kishe ngritur me aq vrer e me guret e nje "germadhe tempullore", qe ti me pretendon se e kishe shembur pergjithmone, bile edhe truallin ku qene themelet kujton tash se ia ktheve paq ne Troje, - aq pa njerezit, etike dhe arsye per nje krijues zeri i te cilit, here i cjerre e here melodioz, degjohet tash sa vjet te klithi edhe si dre edhe si shqarth egrash ne pyllnajen e sketerrshme te letrave shqipe. Une perpiqem, por s'kuptoj dot se c'te ka shtyre t'i biesh me qafe letersise, ku kerkohet drite mendimi edhe atje ku e mbulon tejetej eresira, nderkohe qe s'perton te rrokullisesh neper terroda e terrdite e s'menon me i vu minat gjithandej kah te shikon syri, sepse dreqi e marrte, e paske edhe kete huq prej njeriu destruktiv nder gjithsa ligesi qe ia shumezon njeriut pula klluke e nje egoje cinike. Ti vete diku ke thene se realiteti eshte nje gje e madhe, e madhe qe perfshin gjithcka e ndoshta asgje, e mandej fill i referohesh picingulthi plot pasiguri asgjese duke e identifikuar me realitetin. E pra, ajo asgjeja eshte bash enigma, ajo qe ti s'e njeh megjithese eshte realitet. Ajo pra te le ne medyshje, sepse eshte horizonti qe thua se te terheq, mbasi, natyrisht te pelqen te merresh me hemisferen e pandricuar te mendimit, sepse edhe vete e pranon se je nje idealist i pandreqshem. Je shume i sakte kur konstaton se arti eshte nje iluzion, bile do saktesoja se arti merr persiper ta konkretizoje ne llojin e vet boten iluzore, por s'jam dakord kur artin na e quan ; "fluturoi gomari", megjithese ndoshta te ka hipur ne koke te qeshesh e te gajasesh me vetveten tende gje qe s'ta ndalon dot njeri, sepse ne fund te fundit ti thua se s'ka fort rendesi edhe nese e gjithe kjo eshte nje idiotizem.

Si krim-jues qe je e ndjen thelle vecansine e te qenit artist, bile here-here aq thell sa thua edhe vete se nuk e di se c'je, bile tregon se shkruan vetem sa per te kompnesuar qitapin e gjane e te gjate te gjerave qe i ndjen mungesore, - te lumte deri ketu, - por a e kupton dot qe te del zbuluar animus sub vulpe latens*5 i cinizmit tend kur thua se te duket fyese qe ne letersi te kete vend edhe per te tjeret? Mos valle ajo keshtjella me roja armiqsore sendergjohet ne jeremite e tua, kredhur neper volumina fumi*6 dhe luftes me rojat ia ke hyre vete i pari per te qene sall vete zot i plotpushtetshem i gjithe asaj alamet kalaje te murretyer? Dhe s'te shkon aspak ndermend, medet se nese eshte kala (kjo duhet pare, une mendoj se eshte dicka me pak, por nejse), - pra s'e ke ndertuar vetem ti, qe te te takoje vetem e vetem ty, - dhe ato rojat nuk jane vetvetiu, por per te te treguar ty dhe ndonje tjetri qe mendon si ti, pluralitetin dhe per ta qortuar njerezisht ate grykesine tende/tuajen te pahijshme. 

Si krijues nuk meriton te kritikohesh ashper, perkundrazi them se meriton nje interesim me te madh, mbasi nganjehere e ke nje vox splendida*7, (ndoshta edhe sepse thua se fundja s'je kunder cilesimit tend si shkrimtar i famshem, pra per te ta bere pak qejfin), por nese te ka shkrepur ne koke, thjesht ngase nuk te pelqen qe te tjeret te merren me letersi dhe permes cinizmit te derdhur ne shkronja shqipe kerkon t'i cosh koleget e tu drejt Kryqit, atehere vertete, sic thote Ovidi, nec verba volenti suficiunt*8.

Artisti eshte artist, sepse te tille ia beri shpirtin Ati (sic e veren edhe nje koleg yni me fodullek), kur ia mprehu intelektin te hetoje se bota eshte e mbushur plot me sende qe tingellojne nga deshirat e jetes dhe paniku i ikjes, eshte artist sepse ai s'ua ndan dot syte hapesirave te bekuara te enderrimit plot fantastik ku fqinjit industrialist s'i mbahen pordhet atje maje viles se tij shkelqimtare, ndersa ai vete s'ka ngrene gje prej gjeje cprej dy ditesh, aty perposh ne kasolle. Artisti eshte artist sepse, sic thua edhe ti per veten tende, fundja ai ate gje di te beje, mbasi midis ketij realiteti nuk u la as dy gisht vend per lumturine e tij, dhe kete lumturi tokesore, - ti e di, - ai s'mundet ta fitoje duke i trokitur atij fqinjit te lumtur ne porte i veshur tebdil me kravaten e politikanit, apo virtualisht me masken e kusarit, laperdhisht me minifundin e lerosus te prostitutes, apo "shenjterisht" me dollamane e "panjolle" te atij fetarit. Ti i di mire keto dhe une te kam admiruar dikur per kete, kur nga nje dite e larget e vjeshtes se vitit '92 me vinte zeri yt, i cili thoshte se e ka secili nga ne pasqyren e vet, ku pas cdo mefshtesie a lirie te shthurur e rishikon me pas vetveten krejt nudo pothuaj, duke mos patur mundesi ta veshe qyrkun e genjeshtres. Pra nese edhe ti beson ende keshtu te them se s'e ke keq, por kur vringellin gjithe percmim kamxhikun tend te cinizmit kunder fergellimes gjysme te vdekur te lumturise se ndonje tjetri, duke u tallur me krahet mungesore te saj, te cilen ia rrembyen ata qe u meshojne pordheve neper mercedesat e vilat e fituara padenjesisht, atehere quid sibi vult ea res*9 ?

Une kisha nder mend qe ate zerin tend brilant, te larget por te sinqerte, ta ndermendja ne nje tjeter vend, vetem per t'ia kujtuar lexuesit te kohes sone edhe vlerat e tua te mirfillta letrare nder sa e sa gjumbotruajtes te tjere qe shkruajne ende, por kurre s'me kishte shkuar neper mend se do te me duhej te t'a kujtoja te parit ty vete, mbasi mesa duket (larg qofte!), tashme te eshte thyer ajo pasqyra qe e posedoje dikur, - ne nje kohe qe ti s'ia gjen dot vendin as ne te shkuaren, sepse nuk te kujtohet, - mos qofte se te shkuaren e mohon si te tille, sepse pastaj asgjeja per te cilen folem me lart s'eshte me realitet dhe triniteti i Kohes s'eshte me trinitet.

E mua s'ma merr mendja qe uni yt te mos e degjoje muziken e universit tek ia melodizon hapesiren e neteve te fryra e te fryra ne boshllekun e tyre fatal, tek ti rri i ulur prane flakes se nje mendimi te harruar duke numeruar skeletet e thara te diteve te tua te humbura pakthim dhe tek fergellon duke kerkuar gjurmet e vetvetes, qe s'jane vecse kthim ne parajsen e humbur. Gjithcka e humbur kridhet thelle universit, ne djepin e te panjohures prej nga dergon tingujt dhe hijen e vet te meparshme, te cilat vetem fjala me mrekullite e saj i ben tingellore dhe te dukshme ne kete bote. Uni i gjumeboteruajtesit pikerisht kete mision kryen, dhe nese nuk do te ishte keshtu, atehere uni i tij, nuk ben gje tjeter vecse kercet gishtat tek rri dhe rravgon mbi rrokupjen muzikore qe buron prej rropullive rrondokope te atij fqinjit mmiliarder, te cilat pas drekes se shijshme i rrokjezojne rrepte ; rru  rru, rru  rru. 

Gjithkush e di se Sibila nuk del nga zgavra e mendermethanshme e anusit. Edhe ti e di. Po te ze lemeri?! S'e kishte menduar ndonjehere me duket se ne syte e piliveses pasqyrohet mali bashke me thellesite e tij te erreta, plot shkembinj e arinj, plot zgerbonja dhe ulkonja. Por me duket se ushtria uturuese e fjaleve qe te vertitet perpara syve nganjehere te behet aq e padisiplinuar sa te fut ne grindje jo me tjeter njeri pos me vetveten. Ajme, sa keq o fortndricmi Apollon! Dhe hargalisesh mandej duke ua ngjeshur te tjereve mu ne surrat kete paaftesi, pa e ditur se ne fakt ajo perben me te vertete nje nder ceshtjet themelore per cdo gjumeboteruajtes.

Meqe e di c'eshte fjala pse s'na e thua? Pse nuk thua dot qe fjala per poetin eshte tingull prej drite iluzore, (sa cudi ë?!), e cila leviz neper vendet e hijes me mallin e perjetshem te realiteteve te bjerruna dhe pikerisht atij gjumeboteruajtesit (poetit) i takon ta nxjerre nga hija, por ama, vetem nese ajo eshte e afte ta perballoje driten vizellore, qofte ate te diellit, qofte ate te rrufese, e cila, po dihet, shkrepetin nga skaje te rrezikshme cinizmi perzhites?

Pse nuk thua se cinizmi eshte nje heshte qe ta zhgjeton lik permjeti vetedijen, duke ta kalamendur unin e artistit medet prej naltesive te tij per ta plandosur ne ferrnaja shqimit? Megjithese persiatja jote bodrumerret nuk e thote, eshte nenvetedija jote ajo qe e thote. Dhe atehere gjumeboteruajtesi pezmatohet me te drejte. Ajo shigjete e helmatisur, e hedhur drejt tij armiqesisht nga diku larg, nuk eshte honorari i merituar pas gjithe atij salikimi. Qe te mos merzitesh, tashme pot e kujtoj pak nje moment kritik nga dialogu i ndere midis Gertrudes, Mbretereshes komplotiste dhe Hamletit, i cili e ve ate ne saje te arsyetimeve perballe asaj pasqyres se bekuar per te cilen folem me lart. 

Ajo ka duruar me gjakftohtesi deri ne fund kritiken e hidhur, por dikur cmeritet e kelthet : "O Hamlet mu ne mes ma cave zemren!" Dhe Hamleti e ngushellon : "Oh, hidhe tutje pjesen me te keqe dhe rro me gjysmen tjeter me te paster!"

Le t'i sherbejme tempullit te fjales, te cilit edhe ti edhe une i jemi flijuar, - fundja me aq sa te mundemi, por me vetedije dhe me dashuri. Ad extremum spiritum*10!


-------------

*(lat.)* 

* - deri ne fund
** - permendesh
*** - dyert e tempullit
**** - persosmeria
*5  thengjilli i mbuluar 
*6  fjolla tymi
*7  ze i kthjellet
*8  dua te flas, por s'kam fjale te mjaftueshme (Ovidius)
*9  c'do te thote kjo gje?
*10  deri ne frymen e fundit


*©Petrit Nika*

----------


## kulla

duhet te kishe vene ca yje me perkthim edhe per keto fjalet e tjera turqisht, jo vetem per ato latinisht tek kjo e petrit nikes. tamam?

----------


## Fiori

Une edhe nderrthurjen me latinishten nuk e kuptova... Nq se do te emerosh dicka ne latinisht e kuptoj (grafike etj..), nq se do te shkruash dicka vetem ne latinisht, perseri e kuptoj, por keto pergjysmat nuk e di perse, aq me teper kur nuk kane rrjedhshmeri (ndonje shpjegim, lidhje ..) ?! 

Nejse kam shume per te thene por fakti eshte se me ra ne dore dhe e hodha ketu meqenese ka lidhje me temen _(nuk jam as e sigurt nq se ky ka qene krijimi me te cilin ka fituar cmimin e trete ne konkurs)_.

----------

